# AXA pet insurance



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I've Ben looking for pet insurance for our new puppy and happened to spot the following on the AXA website

New business pet insurance is no longer available from AXA. Existing customers, you can still receive the support you need until your policy expires.


I bought this to the attention to members of a dog forum today and several of them phoned AXA to see what on earth is going on. Some of the operators at customer support didn't even know about AXA stopping insuring pets, others gave different advice depending who you got. Basically they will find another insurance company to take over existing whole life policies subject to the other companies terms and conditions. Be afraid, it sounds to me like the Halifax pet insurance fiasco.
Thinking of insuring with Petplan!


----------

